# Problèmes de connection



## emilio (18 Octobre 2008)

Dans mon Mac, j'ai toutes les dernières versions de logiciels. Mon Apple tv est bien connecté et dans iTunes si je clic sut l'icône Apple tv, on m'indique que c'est bien connecté mais je ne retrouve pas, comme indiqué dans le livre d'instruction, l'option "Cliquer pour configurer".
Sur la tv dans le menu, je peux voir en haut, "Réseau sans fil" et en dessous "saisissez le non du réseau auquel vous souhaitez vous connecté" J'aimerais savoir qu'est-ce que j'écris? J'ai essayé plusieurs choses mais  quand je clic sur OK, ça m'indique que la connection à échoué. J'ai ré-initialisé à chaque fois que j'ai essayé de nouvelles choses. 
Merci de votre aide,
Emilio


----------



## ipascm (21 Octobre 2008)

ca sens la livebox de type jumelage non???


----------

